# Goodfella's sloooooow & steady to the stage!



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Thought it be a good time for me to start up a journal here, with new goal, training and diet in mind 

So my plan is to steadily grow for the next year and abit and do a show early 2015, will have the odd cut/prime during this period but the main goal will be LEAN MASS!!

Here's some pics of me currently end of cut. Please critique as much as poss!

Weight here - 186lbs at 5'10



My training is based on pull/push/legs training 4 times a week, typically I use the DC principle of training meaning minimal volume (I add alittle more tho), heavy/progressive weights. This is the basis for my training, this time however I have added some not typical DC exercises such as isolation exercises at higher rest pause rep range targets to try add alittle more volume.

Example tomorrow's workout is as follows


BARBELL CURLSWORK SET 1 10-15RPWORK SET 2 20-30RPONE ARM ROPE HAMMERS10-15RP20-30RPWIDE GRIP PULLDOWNS10-15RP20-30RPRACK DEADLIFTS4-7 SS8-12 SSBEHIND NECK SHRUGS10-15RP20-30RP

RP meaning rest paused so set 15 deep breaths go again, 15 deep breaths, go again end with static

SS just straight set.

Now Diet + supps 

Train at 6.30am so here's my day

Wake up - Total Greens, Lemon in hot water

10 mins later - Coffee

Pre workout - 10g EAA, 5g Creapure, 5g L Arginine, 3g Beta Alanine

Intra workout - 20g EAA, 3g L Leucine, 800mg Electrolytes

Post Workout (7.20am roughly) - 50g Whey Isolate, 30g Karbolyn, 5g Creapure, 3g Beta Alanine

Meal 1 - 250g Extra Lean Mince, 50g Jasmine Rice, 100g Courgette, 100g Bluberries

Meal 2 - 200g Chicken Breast, 200g Sweet Potato, 100g Brocolli

Meal 3 - 200g Turkey Breast, 100g Salad, 65g Avacado

Meal 4 - 250g Cod, 100g Green Beans, 20g Peanut Butter

Meal 5 - 330ml Egg Whites, 3 Whole Eggs, 100g Spinach, 5g Omega 3

Macros based on DIRECT sources only equals roughly 290g PRO, 125g CARB, 55g FAT

Currently do x5 30 mins cardio a week, plan is to increase food by 10g carb, 5g fat each week aswell as minusing 5 mins cardio until I reach 90mins

Looks like im barely increasing food but im reverse dieting, hate getting fat and have PLENTY of time to pack on size so might as well do it slow and steady!

Other supps I take daily

Ravenous

Complete Multi Vit by BP with breakfast, lunch and dinner

3g Vitamin C

5000iu Vitamin D3

1 B Vitamin Capsule

400iu Vitamin E

500mg Hawthorne Berry

5g DAA

3 ZMA pre bed empty stomach

PEDS to date

Anavar 100mg 8 weeks spring 2012

Norma Test E 500mg Winter 2012

Anavar 100mg 8 weeks leading into this summer

Been off the anavar for 4 weeks now, not going back on until Mid October, most likely some Norma's again 

Any other questions please ask and feel free to comment on anything


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

All pre, intra and post workout shakes ready, along with supps for the day.

Plus my most important training tool. THE LOG BOOK


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Subbed to see where this goes. Very lean starting point! I'd probably do your isolation stuff last and add some more compounds. Also maybe more carbs sooner if bulking is the goal.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Looking good, all the best in your journey:thumbup:


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

mikemull said:


> Subbed to see where this goes. Very lean starting point! I'd probably do your isolation stuff last and add some more compounds. Also maybe more carbs sooner if bulking is the goal.


Cheers for the sub dude 

More the DC training principle during pull sessions to do the big movements last e,g deads, just due to the fact that when I at least take them to true failure I aint doing much else but crawling out of the gym after lol. Regarding adding more compounds again its a DC thing for example on pull days one for back width (pulldowns) and one for thickness (rack deads). For push, pull and legs I have 3 variations I rotate using different compounds looking to beat each in log book each week.

Regarding carbs perhaps your right, but like im said im giving reverse dieting ago so slowly bring my metabolism up to a point where it can handle bigger amount of carbs rather than go from depleted to loads and me becoming a water balloon again haha

appreciate the advice :thumb:


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

mygym said:


> Looking good, all the best in your journey:thumbup:


Cheers mate


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Goodfella said:


> Cheers for the sub dude
> 
> More the DC training principle during pull sessions to do the big movements last e,g deads, just due to the fact that when I at least take them to true failure I aint doing much else but crawling out of the gym after lol.
> 
> ...


Yeah I see the reasons now mate, like I say I'll be following. Good luck on your goals!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

mikemull said:


> Yeah I see the reasons now mate, like I say I'll be following. Good luck on your goals!


Nothing better than a new plan for mass motivation! Cannot wait to grow mate


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

In great shape and a good lean base to start from. Leaner you are more receptive to muscle growth. That said, don't worry about abs clouding over if you want to really make the most of the next year or so. Will you be looking at Classic class in 2015?


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

LittleChris said:


> In great shape and a good lean base to start from. Leaner you are more receptive to muscle growth. That said, don't worry about abs clouding over if you want to really make the most of the next year or so. Will you be looking at Classic class in 2015?


Its nothing to do with abs per say, just dont enjoy the laboured bloated look lol, like you said I will definitely push on with kcals just being cautious to being with to minus rebound.

Classic most likely yes but that would not be a long term thing as my goals are to be competing with the inters etc eventually


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

*PULL*

*Barbell Curls*

Bar x 20

20kg x 12

35kg x 6

50kg x 8 RP

30kg x 20RP

*One Arm Rope Hammers with Fat Gripz*

15kg x 15

20kg x 10

25kg x 13 RP

20kg x 25

*Wide Grip Pulldowns*

55kg x 20

73kg x 15

80kg x 6

102kg x 14 RP

80kg x 19 RP

*Rack Deads (no rest pauses)*

60kg x 20

100kg x 10

140kg x 5

190kg x 1

210kg x 5

190kg x 8

*Behind Neck Shrugs (no rest pauses)*

60kg x 20

100kg x 10

140kg x 10

100kg x 15

Finished with some calves 100 rep upset on standing calve raise machine working up to 102kg and then 100 BW reps. Burnnnnnnnn

Also finished each bodypart with extreme stretching, essentially holding stretch for as long as possible.

Great session in new gym some great hammer strength equipment in there which I'll be making the most of, only downside is lack of plates so may need to do the odd evening session at old gym.

Any comments please feel free


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

subbed mate!

looking fairly decent already, good luck with your goals :beer:


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

danMUNDY said:


> subbed mate!
> 
> looking fairly decent already, good luck with your goals :beer:


Cheers mate, looking forward to getting BIGGG


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Strong rack pulls mate! How high do you set the pins?


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

mikemull said:


> Strong rack pulls mate! How high do you set the pins?


Cheers bud, always been relatively strong at deads.

About 3 inches below my knee cap I reckon.

Seen some doing it starting with there legs straight basically lmao


----------



## Diced&amp;Sliced (Aug 10, 2013)

Goodfella said:


> Thought it be a good time for me to start up a journal here, with new goal, training and diet in mind
> 
> So my plan is to steadily grow for the next year and abit and do a show early 2015, will have the odd cut/prime during this period but the main goal will be LEAN MASS!!
> 
> ...


Looking really good bro, nice and lean, ready to pack some muscle on, your back double bicep is by far your best pose look's really strong and nailed to a tea almost from the top  , i was looking at your diet and wondering why such low carb's ? even on a lean bulk you should try and add some carb's into meal 3 and 4, maybe 50 gram of rice or pasta in each meal, doesn't sound alot but it make's the difference, also maybe add a extra shake in some were during the day with 100g of oat's for extra cal's and not so many cal's there even for a start bulk phase, you are really lean at the moment so you wont pack much fat on anyway if your training hard, you could also try doing 20 mins cardio post work out so you can get them extra calories down your neck for muscle growth, i found when i did cardio in the off season and ate more i stayed just as lean and gained more weight, like i said at earlier your looking great bro and good look with your goal's


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Diced&Sliced said:


> Looking really good bro, nice and lean, ready to pack some muscle on, your back double bicep is by far your best pose look's really strong and nailed to a tea almost from the top  , i was looking at your diet and wondering why such low carb's ? even on a lean bulk you should try and add some carb's into meal 3 and 4, maybe 50 gram of rice or pasta in each meal, doesn't sound alot but it make's the difference, also maybe add a extra shake in some were during the day with 100g of oat's for extra cal's and not so many cal's there even for a start bulk phase, you are really lean at the moment so you wont pack much fat on anyway if your training hard, you could also try doing 20 mins cardio post work out so you can get them extra calories down your neck for muscle growth, i found when i did cardio in the off season and ate more i stayed just as lean and gained more weight, like i said at earlier your looking great bro and good look with your goal's


Hey mate cheers for popping in, I like my back double too 

Well I might be lean in these photos but I can easily get fat, they are the figures I finished my diet and im slowly adding carbs/fats back whilst reducing cardio each week.

I've got a LOOOOONG bulk ahead of me mate so increases per week are a measly 10g carbs/5g fats and -5 mins in cardio (currently 30 mins x5 per week)

I know this way is stricter/slower but my aim is lean mass also to get my metabolism to a point where it can handle larger amount of carbs than before, usually I finish a cut then get on 300g of carbs and gain shed load of fat lol.

Again cheers for the input always welcome


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Fair play you're in awesome shape already! In for this mate


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Fair play you're in awesome shape already! In for this mate


Cheers buddy, motivation right there for me


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Subbed and in pal!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

ClarkyBoy said:


> Subbed and in pal!


Nice one, cheers dude!


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

Subbed. :thumbup1:

You eating that diet everyday, how long you been lifting?


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Talaria said:


> Subbed. :thumbup1:
> 
> You eating that diet everyday, how long you been lifting?


Yep I'm boring as fcuk, meal order might change along with odd change in carb sources but I honestly enjoy all the food I eat (albeit with the help of franks red hot sauce sometimes) so rarely change, saturday night usually have a cheat meal but sometimes don't and save it for when a occasion crops up such as going out with mates etc.

This is my 3rd year lifting mate


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Time for cardio  25 mins

Stepper aint the best but being able to do it at home whenever I want more than makes up for it


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Looking shredded mate leave the cardio for us fatties lol.


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

reza85 said:


> Looking shredded mate leave the cardio for us fatties lol.


Haha I enjoy cardio at home mate, I just stick youtube on or prison break or some sh1t and go for it.

I'll soon be a fatty if I don't keep it up lol

Mainly keeping cardio high atm for heart health and to control fat levels


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

I'm in pal, noticed this now on computer phone is useless for checking threads on tapa-sh1te

Proper reverse diet that well planned and respect if you keep it that tight consistently, wouldnt be afraid of having the odd planned higher carb day too though you're very lean so would benefit I think. Look into it on a non training day before you're toughest session of the weak or weak point day to fuel you up for the workout.

I really like the beta alanine/creatine combo they work fantastic together, always keep BA in my supp regime feel it's very beneficial!

Where is the place you're going to begin with adding carbs, around workouts? Intra workout is becoming very popular now too for recovery benefits, Scott Stevenson is a massive proponent of this (official DC trainer for Dante) and I'm sure I've even seen him mention to use the post workout carbs during workout and have just whey post if picking one or the other, whey protein in itself is insulin spiking post training as it is.

Just a few thoughts!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Bad Alan said:


> I'm in pal, noticed this now on computer phone is useless for checking threads on tapa-sh1te
> 
> Proper reverse diet that well planned and respect if you keep it that tight consistently, wouldnt be afraid of having the odd planned higher carb day too though you're very lean so would benefit I think. Look into it on a non training day before you're toughest session of the weak or weak point day to fuel you up for the workout.
> 
> ...


Cheers for dropping in!

Yeah dont worry mate I'll be having the odd high carb day along with some goodies, thats my plan as I like to carb backload per say so it would be cheat/high carb night before my morning training 

Only just started on the beta alanine and thankfully didnt get ridiculous tinkles!

For as long as possible carbs will be added around my workout mainly post workout and adding some intra as well, then once the weeks go by pre and once im decently high up the last few meals of the day being high carb again to facilitate my morning training. Yeah I've read a few times that whey can be insulinogenic currently using karbolyn pwo to see if I notice a difference along with matador. I will say that I had zero bloat with the karbolyn, and the plan is to add some of that to intra shake when possible. However can see myself going back to maltodextrin as it didnt massively bloat me and the price difference is night and day lol.


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Traps are on fire today, behind neck shrugs for anyone that hasnt tried them are an absolute KILLER. Back in general feels shot too 

Training Push in about a hour will report back then!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

*PUSH*

*Flat Bench*

Bar x 20

60kg x 15

80kg x 10

110kg x 8 RP

80kg x 23 RP

*Pec Deck with 2 sec pause at bottom and top*

35kg x 20

42kg x 15

77kg x 13 RP

45kg x 26 RP

*Facing Forward DB Shoulder Press*

7.5kg x 12

12.5kg x 10

15kg x 21 RP

*Cable Laterals*

10kg x 12

15kg x 8

20kg x 13 RP

10kg x 28 RP

*Deadstop Skullcrushers (weight minus ez bar)*

40kg x 12 RP

20kg x 24 RP

10kg x 38 RP

Again did all extreme stretches after each body part, chest one is brutal



Again did calves to finish of workout did seated machine for 50 reps with 2 sec hold at bottom and top then finished with 20 sec hold at peak contraction and 20 sec hold at stretch after reps were done. Quite rightly hobbled out the gym lol.


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Massive believer in stretching the facia something trying out now


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

reza85 said:


> Massive believer in stretching the facia something trying out now


Yes mate, def improves recovery, stretching is massively underrated imo


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Rest day today, 30 mins cardio done this morning on stepper.

Bored as feck at work, one of my last shifts here, serious cba lol.

Legs tomorrow, cannot wait to squat!


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Goodfella said:


> Rest day today, 30 mins cardio done this morning on stepper.
> 
> Bored as feck at work, one of my last shifts here, serious cba lol.
> 
> Legs tomorrow, cannot wait to squat!


What's your leg routine look like normally mate?


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

ClarkyBoy said:


> What's your leg routine look like normally mate?


DC style with bit of added volume so tomorrow is of top of my head.

Standing Calve Raise - work set 1 aim for 10-15 rp, work set 2 aim for 20-30 rp - each rep with 5 sec hold at bottom/top and 5 sec negative

SLDL on Hack Squat - work set 1 aim for 10-15 rp, work set 2 aim for 20-30 rp

Squats - work set 1 - 5-8 reps straight set, work set 2 - 20 reps with weight that requires some resting at top if you get me.

Very low volume but I manage to get the intensity right as I know I have numbers to beat, every work set is pure failure.

Have 3 rotations of push, pull and legs which I go through as soon as I don't beat reps/weight for a exercise I swap it out for another and then rotate exercises


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Mate have to rate for staying this lean on a bulk and sticking with the cardio


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

How do you do sldl on the hack squat mate?


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

reza85 said:


> Mate have to rate for staying this lean on a bulk and sticking with the cardio


Usually on a bulk I always get carried away and go crazy set a diet for 5000kcals from low 2000's, stop all cardio and wonder why I look like a whale.

Not this time lol just gradually increasing kcals n decreasing cardio, I've worked hard to get lean lol I wana keep some what of it and put on some quality weight


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

mikemull said:


> How do you do sldl on the hack squat mate?






Keep back flat feel stretch explode up  excellent exercise


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Sorry if you've said already but how old are you mate?


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

mikemull said:


> Sorry if you've said already but how old are you mate?


Just turned 23 mate.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Goodfella said:


> View attachment 133120
> 
> 
> View attachment 133121
> ...


How would you rate this to conventional style and why did you opt for this way? I'm just getting back into sldl don't know why I ever stopped!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

mikemull said:


> How would you rate this to conventional style and why did you opt for this way? I'm just getting back into sldl don't know why I ever stopped!


Like I said when I posted the workout, I rotate exercises for all body parts (3 variations of push, pull n legs) and for legs I'm only doing one ham exercise which is this but next time I train legs it'll be glute ham raises (i think) then next time lying leg curl then back to these, once I stop progressing at one I switch it to a different hamstring exercise probs conventional sldl.


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

*LEGS*

*Standing Calve Raise Machine*

50kg x 20

75kg x 15

5x5 @ 105kg (3 sec neg, 2 hold at stretch)

*Seated Calve Raise*

4x10 @ 125kg (3 sec neg, 2 hold at top + bottom)

*Single Leg Lying Leg Curl*

15kg x 20

25kg x 10

30kg x 12 RP each leg

20kg x 23 RP each leg

*Squats*

60kg x 20

100kg x 5

140kg x 7 (straight set)

100kg x 20

Great workout calves are now well n truely fcuked from training them every session but they feel like balloons lol.

Very happy with squats been stuck on 6 reps with 140 for a while so happy to squeeze another one out, 100 felt like air for the first 8 reps then it felt like 5 plates all of a sudden lol, from 11 reps onwards had to pause at top for a sec every 2-3 reps to make sure I hit 20, absolutely dripping in sweat from that lol.

Diet wise I usually make adjustments weekly but having to increase carbs/fat again and reduce cardio again alittle as weight is falling of me lol


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Goodfella said:


> *LEGS*
> 
> *Standing Calve Raise Machine*
> 
> ...


Some strong lifts in there mate. What size calves you got?

I used to smash them every session also but have found a better response now by dropping to twice weekly, once on leg day and then say on back day also.


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

ClarkyBoy said:


> Some strong lifts in there mate. What size calves you got?
> 
> I used to smash them every session also but have found a better response now by dropping to twice weekly, once on leg day and then say on back day also.


Just below 16inches mate, truely pitiful lol, they insert reasonably high too meaning they'll have that crazy look, however I've never consistently trained them so will see what happens with some progressive weights on them


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Goodfella said:


> Just below 16inches mate, truely pitiful lol, they insert reasonably high too meaning they'll have that crazy look, however I've never consistently trained them so will see what happens with some progressive weights on them


Well good luck mate got to have those baby cows poking out the bottom of your shorts!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

ClarkyBoy said:


> Well good luck mate got to have those baby cows poking out the bottom of your shorts!


Exactly mate, gona smash the sh1t out of them, or just pump them full of synthol :whistling:


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

never really trained calfs consitantly from the get go, only within the last couple years but have always been quite a strong point for me, think its going up and down all those stairs and hills with heavy mail bags on my back, can actually go about 120kg heavier on a calf raise than my heaviest squat lol


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

danMUNDY said:


> never really trained calfs consitantly from the get go, only within the last couple years but have always been quite a strong point for me, think its going up and down all those stairs and hills with heavy mail bags on my back, can actually go about 120kg heavier on a calf raise than my heaviest squat lol


I tried getting into at first, then it fell into the ab training category i,e never done lol, abs I dont need to got a nice thick set but my calves...... yeah they need attention lol

See quite a few fat boi's carrying some monstrous calves, maybe I should just get fat :confused1:


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Goodfella said:


> I tried getting into at first, then it fell into the ab training category i,e never done lol, abs I dont need to got a nice thick set but my calves...... yeah they need attention lol
> 
> See quite a few fat boi's carrying some monstrous calves, maybe I should just get fat :confused1:


noooo, dont do that!!! fat is a dirty word which we dont speak of round these parts :lol:

im the same mate, up untill i started working with dave, id never training my abs directly, always got hit nicely from squats/deads/pulls n chins etc, will be interesting to see the difference its made as they were pretty good before hand, now i train them most sessions if i have time


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

danMUNDY said:


> noooo, dont do that!!! fat is a dirty word which we dont speak of round these parts :lol:
> 
> im the same mate, up untill i started working with dave, id never training my abs directly, always got hit nicely from squats/deads/pulls n chins etc, will be interesting to see the difference its made as they were pretty good before hand, now i train them most sessions if i have time


Lol kidding

Tbh I could do with training abs, even if it cruches with static hold at top, emulate that ab n thigh pose


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

I think if you have a thick waist line abb training should be avoided .

And with a waist line like mine the last thing I need is to make it thicker lol


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

reza85 said:


> I think if you have a thick waist line abb training should be avoided .
> 
> And with a waist line like mine the last thing I need is to make it thicker lol


Definitely mate. I'd never go to failure on them just light contraction for mimicking poses really. Or just not at all like now lol.


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Goodfella said:


> Definitely mate. I'd never go to failure on them just light contraction for mimicking poses really. Or just not at all like now lol.


Agree with @reza85 I never train abs and never really have. All genetics in my eyes and they are always under the flab, all in the diet!

Scott did make me do ab work final weeks of prep tbf but other than that I never do!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Bad Alan said:


> Agree with @reza85 I never train abs and never really have. All genetics in my eyes and they are always under the flab, all in the diet!
> 
> Scott did make me do ab work final weeks of prep tbf but other than that I never do!


Agreed I never can be ****d doing them anyway and I'm happy with mine. The way they look. Like you say get shredded.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Hi mate. Looking good and good lifting!

How do you find karbolyn its something I was looking to add


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> Hi mate. Looking good and good lifting!
> 
> How do you find karbolyn its something I was looking to add


Very light on the stomach mate. Helps when I have my post workout meal about a hour after.

But I won't be buying again. It's about as costly as isolate. Plus I get on reasonably well with maltodextrin tbh.


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Post cardio. Sweaty and veiny


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Goodfella said:


> View attachment 133248
> 
> 
> View attachment 133249
> ...


Looking good mate

#nohomo


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Full ****, you look awesome.


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

ClarkyBoy said:


> Looking good mate
> 
> #nohomo


Cheers bud


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Full ****, you look awesome.


Appreciate it mate, will help me fuel a big pull workout tomorrow then I'll be cheating on dominos all night long


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Goodfella said:


> Appreciate it mate, will help me fuel a big pull workout tomorrow then I'll be cheating on dominos all night long


I used to alternate my cheat meal on Saturday between dominos and Chinese, love the stuff haha..although with the new diet plan, since the end of may have only had 2 cheat days, not sure if I miss them or not..seems I can just take or leave it, more so leave it, my mrs isn't too happy about it, when ever sat rolls around she always asks 'are we having something yummy for dinner' (yummy being code for unhealthy lol) although since our last cheat if told her no more till we go away..well she's more than welcome but I'm keeping my eye on the prize


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

danMUNDY said:


> I used to alternate my cheat meal on Saturday between dominos and Chinese, love the stuff haha..although with the new diet plan, since the end of may have only had 2 cheat days, not sure if I miss them or not..seems I can just take or leave it, more so leave it, my mrs isn't too happy about it, when ever sat rolls around she always asks 'are we having something yummy for dinner' (yummy being code for unhealthy lol) although since our last cheat if told her no more till we go away..well she's more than welcome but I'm keeping my eye on the prize


I detest chinese food, rank!

Are you trying to make me feel guilty lol fine no cheat I'll have a rice cake instead :whistling:


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Goodfella said:


> I detest chinese food, rank!
> 
> Are you trying to make me feel guilty lol fine no cheat I'll have a rice cake instead :whistling:


You know you will thank me for it later :lol:


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

danMUNDY said:


> You know you will thank me for it later :lol:


lol fcuk that, dominos must do me some good it was my cheat meal the last 4 weeks leading up to my pics


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Goodfella said:


> lol fcuk that, dominos must do me some good it was my cheat meal the last 4 weeks leading up to my pics


haha, as the ol saying goes, 'if it aint broke, dont fix it'

crack on mate! im not in the slightest bit jealous :whistling:


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

danMUNDY said:


> haha, as the ol saying goes, 'if it aint broke, dont fix it'
> 
> crack on mate! im not in the slightest bit jealous :whistling:


Haha tbh its the only thing I ever actually crave, sh1t like chocolate n ice cream I have no appetite for, pretty much only dominos I ever cheat on!


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Great lean base mate for your bulk mate. DC training is awesome


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Galaxy said:


> Great lean base mate for your bulk mate. DC training is awesome


Cheers mate, staying lean is the plan  cardio stays in, slow increases in food (apart from the odd dominos ala tomorrow night :whistling: ) and heavy progressive weights to get hyooooge


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Goodfella said:


> Cheers mate, staying lean is the plan  cardio stays in, slow increases in food (apart from the odd dominos ala tomorrow night :whistling: ) and heavy progressive weights to get hyooooge


Would question whether staying lean is going to get you huhe. If you want a few kilos at best over a year perhaps but all those who have added size quickly have pounded the food. Dante of DC training views it as central to growth!

Then again I can see the attraction of looking sharp year round!

What Dominoes is on the cards?


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

LittleChris said:


> Would question whether staying lean is going to get you huhe. If you want a few kilos at best over a year perhaps but all those who have added size quickly have pounded the food. Dante of DC training views it as central to growth!
> 
> Then again I can see the attraction of looking sharp year round!
> 
> What Dominoes is on the cards?


Don't get me wrong I will be putting on some fat, I want a new "look" next time I cut if you get me lol not just the same but up a few lbs, its only the inital period I'm getting my kcals up slowly, come oct once I go back on I'm not going to be as softly softly with it. I'm happy with not being ripped all year, just want to maintain SOME leanness.

Usually just cheese and tomato but get extra garlic n herb dips tbh, you thinking about your cheat by any chance


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Goodfella said:


> Don't get me wrong I will be putting on some fat, I want a new "look" next time I cut if you get me lol not just the same but up a few lbs, its only the inital period I'm getting my kcals up slowly, come oct once I go back on I'm not going to be as softly softly with it. I'm happy with not being ripped all year, just want to maintain SOME leanness.
> 
> Usually just cheese and tomato but get extra garlic n herb dips tbh, you thinking about your cheat by any chance


Sounds like a sensible plan and starting slowly after a diet is beat to avoid excessive fat gain! Many confuse that with muscle strangely!

Ah yes loving the pizzas at the moment. Normally not fussed but on his diet something else. Day later for cheat and off to zizi after Dorchester show so hope they do a good one!!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

LittleChris said:


> Sounds like a sensible plan and starting slowly after a diet is beat to avoid excessive fat gain! Many confuse that with muscle strangely!
> 
> Ah yes loving the pizzas at the moment. Normally not fussed but on his diet something else. Day later for cheat and off to zizi after Dorchester show so hope they do a good one!!


Been there done that lol.

I'm pretty sure I had a calzone there when I went, was lush!


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Goodfella said:


> Been there done that lol.
> 
> I'm pretty sure I had a calzone there when I went, was lush!


Think we all have!!

Yeah Calzone was my choice when looked at online menu! Good tastes


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

LittleChris said:


> Think we all have!!
> 
> Yeah Calzone was my choice when looked at online menu! Good tastes


You know your looking forward to it when you've checked the online menu before you go :lol: done this MANY times


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Goodfella said:


> You know your looking forward to it when you've checked the online menu before you go :lol: done this MANY times


Or looked at the supermarket shopping selection when at work!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

LittleChris said:


> Or looked at the supermarket shopping selection when at work!


bastard fortiguard stops me doing that!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

*PULL VARIATION 2*

*Single Arm Cable Curls*

10kg x 20

20kg x 8

30kg x 14 RP

20kg x 20 RP

*Reverse Barbell Curls using Fat Gripz*

15kg x 20

20kg x 8

30kg x 13 RP

20kg x 20 RP

*Hammer Grip Chin Ups*

BW x 8

BW x 6

BW+5kg x 11 RP

BW x 16 RP

*T Bar Row*

40kg x 10

80kg x 6

110kg x 5

90kg x 8

*Smith Machine Shrugs*

80kg x 10

120kg x 8

90kg x 12

Good workout, loving t bar rows atm, feeling good with how everything is going food is being upped again and cardio being reduced (usually only do this once weekly) as weight is falling of me lol

Dominos tonight for my cheat and lots of other goodies


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Dat dere head vein.

Cheat has put me on fire lol.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Ah picture of pizza would have been better than a vein. PMSL!!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

LittleChris said:


> Ah picture of pizza would have been better than a vein. PMSL!!


Lol I've only got a empty box now. School boy error LOL.


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

LittleChris said:


> Ah picture of pizza would have been better than a vein. PMSL!!


Result I've got some left!!!


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

If I didint think ur a nice lad I would neg u for leaving dominos !

Epic fail !


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

reza85 said:


> If I didint think ur a nice lad I would neg u for leaving dominos !
> 
> Epic fail !


Lol I finished it obviously  wasnt gona leave that and one unopened dip, think of the gainzzzzz 

Start new job tomorrow, will be training at 6.30am, need to go shopping today for some more tupperware, other than that chill day, no cardio, no gym.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Good luck on your first day mate, what job is it..wish I could get my training done at 6.30 but I'm already 15minutrs into my work for the day

How was the dominos, I was good, but the gf and her mum were sat either side of me with fish and chips, was torture from both sides lol


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

danMUNDY said:


> Good luck on your first day mate, what job is it..wish I could get my training done at 6.30 but I'm already 15minutrs into my work for the day
> 
> How was the dominos, I was good, but the gf and her mum were sat either side of me with fish and chips, was torture from both sides lol


Cheers buddy, service manager mate, it's grad scheme at a HR company.

It was gooooood  satisfied my craving for it for sure most likely over the coming weeks my cheats will become every 2 weeks or so as food intake reaches a nice level, good on you mate, something you've just got to endure sometimes, will prepare you for when you prep!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Meals prepped for tomorrow!

250g extra lean mince, 50g dry weight jasmine rice and courgette, 100g Granny Smith.

200g chicken breast, 200g sweet potato, shed load of broccoli and 100g blueberries.

200g turkey breast, salad and whole avacado.

Banana is with my pwo shake


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Lol, I would've negged you too for letting the Dominoes go to waste! Glad it sorted your cravings anyway and good luck for tomorrow!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Keeks said:


> Lol, I would've negged you too for letting the Dominoes go to waste! Glad it sorted your cravings anyway and good luck for tomorrow!


You guys get serious when it comes to cheat meals dont you :lol:

Thanks I've worked in fitness so long, I'm gona miss wearing elasticated trousers :crying:


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Goodfella said:


> You guys get serious when it comes to cheat meals dont you :lol:
> 
> Thanks I've worked in fitness so long, I'm gona miss wearing elasticated trousers :crying:


Dominoes is serious serious food! 

Lol, change is good though, enjoy wearing non elasticated trousers. :thumb:


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

*PUSH*

*Incline Dumbbell Press*

20kg x 12

30kg x 8

40kg x 5

50kg x 7

*Cable Cross Over*

15kg x 12

20kg x 10

30kg x 13 RP

20kg x 22 RP

*Clean and Press*

20kg x 12

40kg x 8

60kg x 6

*Rope Front Raise*

15kg x 12

25kg x 10

35kg x 19 RP

*Close Grip Hammer Press*

40kg x 12

90kg x 12 RP

60kg x 22 RP

Good session had a surprising amount of energy seeing though it was 6.30am lol. Got a good pump too considering I'd only had a coffee and some aminos.

In other news first day at new job was really good


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

*LEGS*

*Stiff Legged Deadlift*

60kg x 20

100kg x 12

140kg x 5

160kg x 7

140kg x 9

*Hack Squat Close Stance (Sissy Stance)*

40kg x 12

60kg x 8

80kg x 6

100kg x 10

80kg x 20

*Standing Calf Raise*

60kg x 20

80kg x 12

120kg x 14 RP

80kg x 20 RP

Evening cardio tonight of 20 minutes on stepper whilst watching.....


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Goodfella said:


> *LEGS*
> 
> *Stiff Legged Deadlift*
> 
> ...


recon you might get lost in the vid and do the whole hour/45 on the stepper


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

danMUNDY said:


> recon you might get lost in the vid and do the whole hour/45 on the stepper


LOL more likely I'll stop ten mins in, hook my laptop to the tv and sit down and watch it :lol:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

i smelt dominos. mmmmmmmmm


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> i smelt dominos. mmmmmmmmm


My rice and mince this morning was much better :whistling:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Goodfella said:


> My rice and mince this morning was much better :whistling:


i was thinking large dominos this saturday. we will have to see lol


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> i was thinking large dominos this saturday. we will have to see lol


I will most likely follow lol


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Will be staying away from here on Saturday then! :cursing:


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Keeks said:


> Will be staying away from here on Saturday then! :cursing:


Not sure I even fancy it tbh @Sambuca has planted the seed now.

Started putting cinnamon and sweetener on my sweet potato wedges. Lush.


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

*PULL*

*Incline Dumbbell Curls*

5kg x 20

12.5kg x 8

15kg x 6

20kg x 13 RP

15kg x 20 RP

*Hammer Curls with Fat Gripz*

10kg x 15

15kg x 15 RP

10kg x 20 RP

*Underhand Hammer Row*

60kg x 15

100kg x 8

120kg x 12 RP

80kg x 20 RP

*Snatch Grip Deficit Deadlift*

60kg x 15

100kg x 10

140kg x 6

160kg x 6

140kg x 8

*Kneeling Dumbbell Shrugs*

50kg x 20 RP

Great workout, havent done incline db curls for ages, made sure I held for 2 count at stretch and squeeze as always, same technique applied on hammers and underhand row!

Snatch grip deficit deads are by far the hardest variation of the deadlift Ive tried lol first time ever doing them today, so in few weeks I can see myself pulling 180 for reps 

Cardio 20 minutes today, dragged like a mofo lol


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

You're going to have a sore upper back tomorrow


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Bad Alan said:


> You're going to have a sore upper back tomorrow


Tomorrow lol if only I was so lucky!

I've already got them :lol:


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

do you find the kneeling shrugs works your core as well? i dont think i could do em this way..i cant even sit in the lat pull down at my gym, cant get a good stretch on it as my arms are a bit too long for it :lol:


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

danMUNDY said:


> do you find the kneeling shrugs works your core as well? i dont think i could do em this way..i cant even sit in the lat pull down at my gym, cant get a good stretch on it as my arms are a bit too long for it :lol:


Not really lol just do them this way to try and minimise body movement, also just good little variation


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

*PUSH*

*Incline Hammer Press*

40kg x 15

80kg x 12

100kg x 3

110kg x 13 RP

90kg x 20 RP

*Flat Scoop Fly*






12.5kg x 12

22.25kg x 8

30kg x 15 RP

20kg x 22 RP

*Dumbbell Shoulder Press*

20kg x 12

30kg x 6

35kg x 7

*Seated Dumbbell Lateral*

7.5kg x 12

12.5kg x 22 RP

*Dips (Between Benches)*

65kg x 20 RP

Great workout, massive pump in pecs, veins popping all over the place lol

New work have cottoned to my eating habits and how my shirts are tight uptop but baggy as round the waist lol thankfully they are more curious than anything no mocking or anything. Did get asked how much I bench though, that question makes me cringe lol.

Away for the weekend as tradition with a group of old mates, will be out tonight and tomorrow, will be first time in nigh on 8 weeks, diet will be relaxed over tonight/tomorrow. Have got some @TheProteinWorks solo shakes though to keep me going 

Enjoy bank holiday guys!


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Goodfella said:


> *PUSH*
> 
> *Incline Hammer Press*
> 
> ...


Scoop fly is cool haven't tried them yet!

How the upper back today???


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Bad Alan said:


> Scoop fly is cool haven't tried them yet!
> 
> How the upper back today???


V good indeed mate, basically time under tension without thinking about it, purely cus I get lost to where the db's are going :lol:

Stiff as **** lol but love it lol keep driving my elbows back to feel it lol


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Good call on the SOLO shakes, they're a very handy convenient thing to have! :thumb:

Anyway, hope your first week's gone well at work and enjoy ya weekend!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Have a good weekend session looks good


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Back from weekend away. Great laugh with some old mates.

Diet was relaxed enjoyed some treats but had my solo shakes to keep protein highish  did drink a fair bit lol but was good to get away.

The booze brought on some ab veins this morning


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

*LEGS*

*Calve Press (all done with a 5 sec negative, stretch and squeeze at top)*

100kg x 30

150kg x 20

200kg x 8

220kg x 25 RP

180kg x 30 RP

*Pull Throughs*






50kg x 20

70kg x 15

90kg x 15 RP

70kg x 20 RP

*Single Leg Leg Press*

100kg x 15

140kg x 10

180kg x 8

150kg x 20

Legs feel numb lol, single legged leg press is horrendous, like alot more than standard leg press though, feels like you can focus on the muscle alot more rather than just moving weight plus it seemed to take my glutes/hips out of the equation too which has always been a problem for me on leg press when trying to focus on quads.

Pull throughs initially felt awkward but after a few sets felt great, get a really good stretch with these and feel it soley in the hammys barely any lower back. I did get some strange looks though 

Cardio tonight 20 mins on stepper help get rid of the weekend!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

*PULL*

*Barbell Curls*

20kg x 15

30kg x 10

40kg x 6

50kg x 9 RP

30kg x 22 RP

*One Arm Rope Hammers with Fat Gripz*

20kg x 12

30kg x 12 RP

25kg x 19 RP

*Wide Grip Pulldowns*

60kg x 15

80kg x 10

110kg x 12 RP

80kg x 22 RP

*Rack Deads (pause at bottom no bounce)*

100kg x 12

140kg x 10

180kg x 3

220kg x 5

190kg x 10

Reps/weight beaten on everything


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

Nice curls mate, good to progress on everything!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Glais said:


> Nice curls mate, good to progress on everything!


Yes indeed  trying to beat weight/reps every previous session is the aim atm.

Might be changing soon though as will be acquiring someone's coaching services


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Great pull session mate, strength:bodyweight is impressive.

Still looking very lean too so diet clearly working, love single leg press too especially for high rep widow maker! Pure pain


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Who you signing up with or looking to pal?


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Bad Alan said:


> Great pull session mate, strength:bodyweight is impressive.
> 
> Still looking very lean too so diet clearly working, love single leg press too especially for high rep widow maker! Pure pain


Thanks mate, weight is up about 6lbs from start, nothing major but carbs have gone from 110g to 175g and fats 55g to 75g so decent increase in food, just nice n steady 

I dont usually do it lol, normally when I train first thing I'd be able to get all the plates lol but with it being chain gym when I went yesterday afternoon every man and his dog was doing chest lol I struggled to find enough weight for single leg haha.


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Bad Alan said:


> Who you signing up with or looking to pal?


Put down payment to start with @ConP come September 30th, when I come back off holiday.

I used to post abit on TM still lurk where he posts, his knowledge is obvious, nutrition wise and training wise, some of his training sessions/theories sound brutal (ive been very much one dimensional when it comes to training so having him periodise it will be great) and most important to me he's a big advocate of keeping healthy


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Goodfella said:


> Put down payment to start with @ConP come September 30th, when I come back off holiday.
> 
> I used to post abit on TM still lurk where he posts, his knowledge is obvious, nutrition wise and training wise, some of his training sessions/theories sound brutal (ive been very much one dimensional when it comes to training so having him periodise it will be great) and most important to me he's a big advocate of keeping healthy


All the best with this mate! I pretty sure if you put in the work under his instruction, he will get you where you want to be


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

danMUNDY said:


> All the best with this mate! I pretty sure if you put in the work under his instruction, he will get you where you want to be


Exactly mate  I'm sure as sh1t not paying to work with someone if I'm not gona follow what they say 100% to the tee


----------



## ConP (Aug 18, 2013)

I look forward to getting you to where you want to go buddy.

You have a fantastic base and it's refreshing to see such reasonable training in an online journal:thumbup1:


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

ConP said:


> I look forward to getting you to where you want to go buddy.
> 
> You have a fantastic base and it's refreshing to see such reasonable training in an online journal:thumbup1:


Thanks very much for the kind words mate, cannot wait to start


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

Goodfella said:


> Back from weekend away. Great laugh with some old mates.
> 
> Diet was relaxed enjoyed some treats but had my solo shakes to keep protein highish  did drink a fair bit lol but was good to get away.
> 
> ...


some nice vascularity riggght there (no ****)


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Glais said:


> some nice vascularity riggght there (no ****)


U have real chance to get some were with this mate and some one like con could defo help u get there look forward to ur progress in the next 12 weeks or so


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

reza85 said:


> U have real chance to get some were with this mate and some one like con could defo help u get there look forward to ur progress in the next 12 weeks or so


Cheers bud  means alot. Wont leave anything to chance, plan will be followed to a tee, no mistakes!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Look good in pic mate and good luck with con. If you or he don't mind me asking how much are you paying? Pm if you don't wanna advertise it.


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

*PUSH*

*Flat Bench*

20kg x 20

60kg x 15

80kg x 10

110kg x 8 RP

80kg x 20 RP

*Pec Deck*

40kg x 15

60kg x 10

82kg x 18 RP

50kg x 28 RP

*Angled Hammer Shoulder Press*

40kg x 10

80kg x 6

90kg x 6

*Barbell Front Raise*

20kg x 10

30kg x 15 RP

20kg x 21 RP

*Deadstop Skullcrushers*

40kg x 13 RP

20kg x 28 RP

All in all good session. Weights/reps up on everything bar bench which stayed the same, always comes a point after being off for a while where my pressing strength wanes. Ah well soon have it back :whistling:

Ordered some @GoNutrition whey isolate maple syrup and pancakes flavour and WOW tastes amazing, had it last night to replace final meal which was ment to be chicken, sweet pot plus a banana, so instead had one scoop by itself and one scoop in 60g oats with a banana. Tasted unreal. Can see this being a staple now. Also love the zip lock bags compared to the standard type, much, much easier.

Another thing anyone know a way to get out of contracted gym memberships? I'm probs p1ssing in the wind but I'm starting to get annoyed with my new gym tbh, not enough plates, poor equipment bar hammer stuff, only plus is early opening hours but since settling into my new job I'd be able to train after work anyway.

Any opinions on any of the above appreciated


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Goodfella said:


> *PUSH*
> 
> *Flat Bench*
> 
> ...


Tell them its ****.

Only other things u can do is say ur moving or get a doctors note


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> Tell them its ****.
> 
> Only other things u can do is say ur moving or get a doctors note


Yeah tempted to go down the moving route, although I'm sure they would try and fob me off to another club lol might go with the more blunt its sh1t approach. Either way once I'm back from hols I'll be back to my fave blood and guts gym, I miss it


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Goodfella said:


> Yeah tempted to go down the moving route, although I'm sure they would try and fob me off to another club lol might go with the more blunt its sh1t approach. Either way once I'm back from hols I'll be back to my fave blood and guts gym, I miss it


Tell them you're moving and would like your contract 'frozen' until you get back, that's what I did.


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> Tell them you're moving and would like your contract 'frozen' until you get back, that's what I did.


And you then cancelled once you finished minimum term/"came back"


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Goodfella said:


> And you then cancelled once you finished minimum term/"came back"


Well I joined a Golds gym and it closed down 9 months later so I'm back at the one I froze! So try not to leave on bad terms, never know what might happen lol


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

is there no proper meat head gyms? I would never go back to one you have to pay a contract too.


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> is there no proper meat head gyms? I would never go back to one you have to pay a contract too.


Yes there is and I trained there for a year before I went contracted. However I started my new job last week and new they would be alot of training/learning etc. So including commute back from work then learning n stuff it'd be past 8 and it shuts at 9.

It doesn't open till 8 so I thought I would have to go somewhere that opens early doors.

However my new job informed me all course/training/learning are done in work time. Wounded lol.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Goodfella said:


> Yes there is and I trained there for a year before I went contracted. However I started my new job last week and new they would be alot of training/learning etc. So including commute back from work then learning n stuff it'd be past 8 and it shuts at 9.
> 
> It doesn't open till 8 so I thought I would have to go somewhere that opens early doors.
> 
> However my new job informed me all course/training/learning are done in work time. Wounded lol.


meh thats ****. where are you based?


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> meh thats ****. where are you based?


Work in Nottingham live in derby. Don't worry either way ill be going back to my meat head gym after my holiday even if there is no way to get out of dw 6 month contract ill just use it for morning cardio.

I will be trying every trick possible to get out of it tho. Going with moving first. Gona try tonight


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Goodfella said:


> Work in Nottingham live in derby. Don't worry either way ill be going back to my meat head gym after my holiday even if there is no way to get out of dw 6 month contract ill just use it for morning cardio.
> 
> I will be trying every trick possible to get out of it tho. Going with moving first. Gona try tonight


if they ask where ur moving say china


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> if they ask where ur moving say china


Genuine?


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

I just said I got an apprenticeship somehwere and was moving in with family there, and that I'd be back in a year.


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

*LEGS*

*Seated Calf Raise*

50kg x 30

80kg x 20

100kg x 15

150kg x 13 RP

120kg x 33 RP

*Single Lying Leg Curl*

10kg x 20

20kg x 15

35kg x 13 RP

15kg x 36 RP

*Squats*

60kg x 10

100kg x 8

140kg x 8

100kg x 25

Breathing out my **** on last set of squats wasnt fully continuous 3/4 pauses at top, decided I would up reps on both to beat previous best, should of just upped weight as clearly my cardio cannot take 25 reps :lol:

Relaxed day today after far too much booze last weekend, on straight and narrow now until xmas on the drink front


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

Some serious squats going on there well done


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Glais said:


> Some serious squats going on there well done


Cheers mate. Bed bound now haha


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Serious leg session that matey!


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

Goodfella said:


> Cheers mate. Bed bound now haha


lol defo worth it tho bro...btw hows the greens powder you have in the am??


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

ClarkyBoy said:


> Serious leg session that matey!


Not bad for 3 exercises ey lol.

Cheers mate. Best refill my glycogen tonight. Wonder what I can have :whistling:


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Glais said:


> lol defo worth it tho bro...btw hows the greens powder you have in the am??


Digusting lol generally do feel well in myself tho, skin improved, energy good, combination of everything really but like to have to it as I feel veg is underrated and I already eat 5 lots of green veg a day lol


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

Goodfella said:


> Digusting lol generally do feel well in myself tho, skin improved, energy good, combination of everything really but like to have to it as I feel veg is underrated and I already eat 5 lots of green veg a day lol


haha I may get some, must be good for general health wealth being as well


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Glais said:


> haha I may get some, must be good for general health wealth being as well


Indeed been looking into a reds powder as well (not made up lol)


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

Goodfella said:


> Indeed been looking into a reds powder as well (not made up lol)


That's the antioxidant one isn't it mate?


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Glais said:


> That's the antioxidant one isn't it mate?


I think lol not properly researched it yet


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

Goodfella said:


> I think lol not properly researched it yet


haha im gonna have a look later, got to go gym now lol so will be back here later :tongue:


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Cheat last night was gooooooooood 

Large Dominos create your own

Half tub cookie dough b & j

Galaxy cookie crumble bar

1lb up mofo's :lol:

Cardio today gona do 40 mins instead of usual 20, purely because I've started watching breaking bad and might as well keep going through the entire episode!

Back to my old gym tomorrow, no way out of my contract at other gym but honestly I'll just put up with it and use it for cardio. I'm not however willing to let my weight training suffer or become "just enough" by training there, so back to the good old spit and sawdust tomorrow night for a dirty pull session.

To get me in the mood for @ConP style training I might just go all out and scrap the DC, I remember he posted the following (can confirm this con) on TM

BACK

100 pull ups (as many sets as it takes)

10 x 10 Deadlifts with 140kg, no bouncing

5/6 sets to failure on a row type machine

Gona go for it


----------



## ConP (Aug 18, 2013)

Goodfella said:


> Cheat last night was gooooooooood
> 
> Large Dominos create your own
> 
> ...


Give it a go buddy it's a very good "shock" to the back and entire system every now and again!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

ConP said:


> Give it a go buddy it's a very good "shock" to the back and entire system every now and again!


Genuinely looking forward to the challenge compared to my usual 4 sets to failure for back :lol:


----------



## ConP (Aug 18, 2013)

Strap up on all exercises chins included or else forearms will cramp so badly you wont finish it.

Remember slow negatives on all moves including deads where you should lower with a 2 second negative so not super slow but not dropping.

Keep form tight and rather rest ten seconds during the set to hit all reps with good form than banging them out for the sake of doing so.


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

ConP said:


> Strap up on all exercises chins included or else forearms will cramp so badly you wont finish it.
> 
> Remember slow negatives on all moves including deads where you should lower with a 2 second negative so not super slow but not dropping.
> 
> Keep form tight and rather rest ten seconds during the set to hit all reps with good form than banging them out for the sake of doing so.


Cheers for the advice 

My main aim tomorrow is to keep tight on my chins, I'm your stereotypical body swinger usually so really wana get good at these, no matter how many sets it takes!


----------



## ConP (Aug 18, 2013)

Goodfella said:


> Cheers for the advice
> 
> My main aim tomorrow is to keep tight on my chins, I'm your stereotypical body swinger usually so really wana get good at these, no matter how many sets it takes!


Don't lock out your arms at the bottom keep a slight bend in the elbows.

Then only pull until your chin touches the bar.

Squeeze your scapula together at the top for 1-2 seconds then lower.

If short on time super set the deads with chins so one set deads rest 1 minute then a set of chins rest 1 minute then back to deads and so on.

If you wear a belt put it on around set 6 on the deads to give a little boost to get through the rest of the sets.


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

ConP said:


> Don't lock out your arms at the bottom keep a slight bend in the elbows.
> 
> Then only pull until your chin touches the bar.
> 
> ...


Time not a issue as I'll be training after work, with chins how long should I rest between failure and starting again roughly, or more of a until I feel ready, can see alot of 1 or 2 rep sets coming up the 100 mark :lol:


----------



## ConP (Aug 18, 2013)

Goodfella said:


> Time not a issue as I'll be training after work, with chins how long should I rest between failure and starting again roughly, or more of a until I feel ready, can see alot of 1 or 2 rep sets coming up the 100 mark :lol:


Just gauge by how you feel.

You can alternate grip so start first few sets go wide over hand then palms under and finally palms facing (strong position for most).


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

ConP said:


> Just gauge by how you feel.
> 
> You can alternate grip so start first few sets go wide over hand then palms under and finally palms facing (strong position for most).


Really looking forward to this! Be a nice little taster before start of next month


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Good bit of motivation for tonights workout!!

As well as my favourite...


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

love the 2nd video mate, have a good workout


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Glais said:


> love the 2nd video mate, have a good workout


Good aint it!

First one is just what I needed though, wise words. Gota do what others won't


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

Goodfella said:


> Good aint it!
> 
> First one is just what I needed though, wise words. Gota do what others won't


Yeah mate, if all else fails....


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

*BACK*

*Chin Ups*

100 BW reps - started wide grip went narrow as reps went lower, slow down, held at top

*Deadlifts*

10 x 10

First 5 @ 140kg, next 2 @ 120kg, last 3 @ 100kg

*Hammer Pullover* (only did these as gym just got it in, was ment to be 6 sets of the below)

3 x Failure (8-12ish didnt keep count) @ 40kg

*Wide Grip Machine Row*

3 x Failure (8-12) @ 49kg

Well **** me that was tough, within one session totally changed my perspective on what training hard is, I've never sweated that much during training and every set felt harder than the last, normally its just easy sets then one set all out, but this was mentally exhausting and tough knowing every set was continually harder and you had already gave it your all on the last.

Deads for example I've done 140kg for 20 reps before but I'm no where near used to this kind of constant body onslaught lol first set of 140 easy, 2nd not bad, 3rd blowing, 4th wtf, 5th seeing stars and set was paused twice lol hence drop in weights.

I'm also sure that if I was training like this during my cut, my carbs could have been significantly higher and cardio much lower.

Don't get me wrong I still think progressive overload is the way forward for strength and size but I cannot ignore what I experienced tonight lol just out and out brutal set after set which can only force to me to grow.

@ConP absolutely loved it mate can't wait to start and will be able to do 10x10 @ 140kg by christmas thats my aim 

Currently shaking in bed btw :lol:


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

How many sets to get to 100 reps?


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

mikemull said:


> How many sets to get to 100 reps?


No clue mate initial set was over 20, I reckon last 30 odd reps were all 5 or less mate, could have swung but wanted to try and do proper chins for a change lol


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Goodfella said:


> No clue mate initial set was over 20, I reckon last 30 odd reps were all 5 or less mate, could have swung but wanted to try and do proper chins for a change lol


Top effort!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

mikemull said:


> Top effort!


Cheers mate. Gona try similar tactic tomorrow when training push. Thinking 100 dips to finish starting leaning in then getting more upright as I fatigue.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

DC has a place no doubt but higher volume bloody hard working sessions trump it. Follow Con's plan and you will reap the rewards!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

LittleChris said:


> DC has a place no doubt but higher volume bloody hard working sessions trump it. Follow Con's plan and you will reap the rewards!


Noticed you got on better with high volume as well mate, part of the reason choosing Con among many, is so he can periodise times of low and high volume.

Will following what he says to a tee mate, really wana progress far and know I'll get there if I follow!


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Goodfella said:


> Noticed you got on better with high volume as well mate, part of the reason choosing Con among many, is so he can periodise times of low and high volume.
> 
> Will following what he says to a tee mate, really wana progress far and know I'll get there if I follow!


Sounds good. Exciting times ahead will be sure to follow along.


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

LittleChris said:


> Sounds good. Exciting times ahead will be sure to follow along.


Nice one cheers mate. Gona try a more volume style session tonight for push! Looking forward to it.


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Back workout looks like a good test !

Like you say I think all training styles have application at different times but progression in weight or reps should be at the heart of all of them. DC/HIT style training teaches this well, looking forward to seeing how you get on with Con


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Bad Alan said:


> Back workout looks like a good test !
> 
> Like you say I think all training styles have application at different times but progression in weight or reps should be at the heart of all of them. DC/HIT style training teaches this well, looking forward to seeing how you get on with Con


Cheers mate. Definitely pushed me at least. Someone who is used to 1/2 sets to failure per muscle group lol.

Exactly! That's where con comes in, before I would only train hit/dc purely because it was easy to see if I was progressing (I'd like to think I got some results of it too lol). Progressive overload as you say is key tho.


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

*CHEST & TRICEPS*

*Incline Dumbbell Press (Done with 1 sec pause at when touching delt)*

20kg x 15

30kg x 8

40kg x 11

50kg x 6

30kg x 15

*Flat Bench (Pause on chest for 1 sec)*

80kg x 6

80kg x 6

80kg x 7

*Dumbbell Floor Press*

25kg x 12

25kg x 10

25kg x 8

25kg x 8

25kg x 6

*Pec Deck*

56kg x 15

56kg x 15

42kg x 20

42kg x 18

*Close Grip Smith Bench (weight minus bar)*

80kg x 6

80kg x 5

80kg x 5

*Rope Pushdowns (pushing away from body rather than straight down)*

5 x 10 @ 50kg - 10 secs rest between sets

*Bench Dips*

3 x Failure

Another top volume style workout, still strong at start which please me, but had to soon let go of ego once flat bench came, can't say I've ever felted that pumped though, veins were popping out all over chest, delts and arms 

Highly recommend dumbbell floor press by the way, squeeze at top was unreal!


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

Big chest session there mate, looks intense! How comes you doing a 1 sec pause...any major benefit? I may have to try it :tongue:


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Glais said:


> Big chest session there mate, looks intense! How comes you doing a 1 sec pause...any major benefit? I may have to try it :tongue:


Just switch things up mate, I also find I feel it alot more in my pecs when I drive up especially on db press if I wait 1 sec.


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

looks good to me im gonna have to use it


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Goodfella said:


> *CHEST & TRICEPS*
> 
> *Incline Dumbbell Press (Done with 1 sec pause at when touching delt)*
> 
> ...


Never got on with db floor presses but the BB version is mint, good for people with shoulder issues too (like your's truly)

Have you seen B-Pak's BB/DB bench youtube vid? Best tip I've ever had for activating more pec when pressing using a bar, works really well. Although I only think about it during warm ups and higher rep sets not on my "all out" sets where working on weight progression, mainly due to that I have different thoughts on those (mostly concentrating on slow neg's and explosive contractions)

I like the pause work alot too mate, constantly trying different things for chest too as it's such a weak point!

Good workout


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Goodfella said:


> Just switch things up mate, I also find I feel it alot more in my pecs when I drive up especially on db press if I wait 1 sec.


x2

on my sets building up to my heavy fail sets i try to give a one sec dead stop at the bottom,esp with a nice controlled negative, gives such a nice stretch at the bottom of the movement, tearing that **** up


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Post training pump (pic whoring lol)




























Concentrating hard on last one :lol:


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

crazy veins going on bro! niceee


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Bad Alan said:


> Never got on with db floor presses but the BB version is mint, good for people with shoulder issues too (like your's truly)
> 
> Have you seen B-Pak's BB/DB bench youtube vid? Best tip I've ever had for activating more pec when pressing using a bar, works really well. Although I only think about it during warm ups and higher rep sets not on my "all out" sets where working on weight progression, mainly due to that I have different thoughts on those (mostly concentrating on slow neg's and explosive contractions)
> 
> ...


Gota love Pak Man, he literally squeezes every last bit out of his genetics, hats off to him.

Yeah saw his chest db/bb segment but like you say admittedly when he goes all out, its harder to be thinking about bringing humerus together etc compared to shifting the weight lol

Same as me I feel my chest needs alot more thickness, this workout was inspired by Bpak actually, he talked about hitting the chest through all ranges and angles and I tried to cover all today


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

danMUNDY said:


> x2
> 
> on my sets building up to my heavy fail sets i try to give a one sec dead stop at the bottom,esp with a nice controlled negative, gives such a nice stretch at the bottom of the movement, tearing that **** up


You know it mate, must of been tearing the **** out my chest on the 50kg set lol


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Goodfella said:


> Gota love Pak Man, he literally squeezes every last bit out of his genetics, hats off to him.
> 
> Yeah saw his chest db/bb segment but like you say admittedly when he goes all out, its harder to be thinking about bringing humerus together etc compared to shifting the weight lol
> 
> Same as me I feel my chest needs alot more thickness, this workout was inspired by Bpak actually, he talked about hitting the chest through all ranges and angles and I tried to cover all today


Always been taught powerlifting style bb pressing so "pull the bar apart" que his squeeze it together makes more sense for tension in chest bb purposes. Like the db tip too.

Agree on maximising genetics, alot of people say maybe over analysing but its all bio mechanics and using/making moves fit you IMO.

Yea understanding muscle function and working through weaker ranges first when fresh and stronger ranges later.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Goodfella said:


> Post training pump (pic whoring lol)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good bud :thumbup1:


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Bad Alan said:


> Always been taught powerlifting style bb pressing so "pull the bar apart" que his squeeze it together makes more sense for tension in chest bb purposes. Like the db tip too.
> 
> Agree on maximising genetics, alot of people say maybe over analysing but its all bio mechanics and using/making moves fit you IMO.
> 
> Yea understanding muscle function and working through weaker ranges first when fresh and stronger ranges later.


On a different Bpak note did you see the clip of the Olympia conference last year where Branch was laying into Wolf then Bpak pipes up and tells branch he didnt deserve top 3 at arnold, was top banter for BB'in at least lol


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

danMUNDY said:


> Looking good bud :thumbup1:


Cheers mate, hopefully I can start packing on some size now and start to look like a bb'er now lol


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Bad Alan said:


> Never got on with db floor presses but the BB version is mint, good for people with shoulder issues too (like your's truly)
> 
> Have you seen B-Pak's BB/DB bench youtube vid? Best tip I've ever had for activating more pec when pressing using a bar, works really well. Although I only think about it during warm ups and higher rep sets not on my "all out" sets where working on weight progression, mainly due to that I have different thoughts on those (mostly concentrating on slow neg's and explosive contractions)
> 
> ...


Do you have a link for the vid?


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Goodfella said:


> On a different Bpak note did you see the clip of the Olympia conference last year where Branch was laying into Wolf then Bpak pipes up and tells branch he didnt deserve top 3 at arnold, was top banter for BB'in at least lol


Lol no, I'm going to find it now though ha!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Bad Alan said:


> Lol no, I'm going to find it now though ha!







4 mins 20 lol


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

danMUNDY said:


> Do you have a link for the vid?







Regarding dumbbells at 4mins 30 secs he explains it


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Rest day today, no weights just 20 mins moderate intensity cardio.

Wanted to train legs tonight as feel I'm on a bit of a roll with workouts but honestly the DOMS in my back are unreal to point where it would severely impact my leg training. Kinda like it tho, all of back is tender as **** lol


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

*LEGS (Only working sets listed)*

*Squats*

100kg x 20

120kg x 12

140kg x 6

100kg x 15

*Leg Press (done with hands pulling rests in, forcing glutes into pad, instead of pushing it further away, makes it much harder)*

240kg x 15

280kg x 15

320kg x 13

280kg x 13

240kg x 12

*Hack Squats*

40kg x 20

80kg x 12

140kg x 8

80kg x 12

40kg x 20

*Glute Ham Raises*

BW x 8

BW x 8

BW x 5 + 5 Negatives

Set of 10 Negatives

*Seated Hamstring Curls*

49kg x 15

49kg x 15

49kg x 15 with triple drop set dropping a plate each time, hitting 15 reps each time.

Great workout, sweating loads just recently.

Really happy with how I'm looking/strength considering time off supps!

Back & Biceps tomorrow, still got DOMS in back :lol:


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

wow man you going hard on them squats!! Btw you tried a green smoothie tried my first one today, not the best tasting but defo healthy


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Glais said:


> wow man you going hard on them squats!! Btw you tried a green smoothie tried my first one today, not the best tasting but defo healthy


Green smoothie? Ive been using total greens for a while now if thats what you mean?


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Some strength in those wheels of yours mate! Impressive stuff


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Some strength in those wheels of yours mate! Impressive stuff


Hopefully they'll start growing lol, would love a pair of monster wheels lol


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

Goodfella said:


> Green smoothie? Ive been using total greens for a while now if thats what you mean?


Nah I meant if you have a smoothie maker, you can make a green smoothie. Something like spinach, kale, berries, mango or pineapple..then chug it. Not too bad...apparently all the rage atm haha.


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Glais said:


> Nah I meant if you have a smoothie maker, you can make a green smoothie. Something like spinach, kale, berries, mango or pineapple..then chug it. Not too bad...apparently all the rage atm haha.


Fcuk that lol thats why I bought total greens to do it for me haha, I'm too lazy for that including my greens shakes I'm having 6 portions of green veg a day so cba adding anymore lol.


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

Goodfella said:


> Fcuk that lol thats why I bought total greens to do it for me haha, I'm too lazy for that including my greens shakes I'm having 6 portions of green veg a day so cba adding anymore lol.


haha yeah im gonna try em atm, because I lack a bit of veg tbh. Already ordered the total greens too


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

*BACK & BICEPS*

*Chin Ups*

BW x 12

BW x 10

BW x 10

BW x 8

BW x 7

*Hammer Underhand Pulldown*

40kg x 15

60kg x 10

80kg x 8

60kg x 10

*Wide Grip Lat Pulldown*

70kg x 10

70kg x 10

70kg x 8

70kg x 7, triple drop set at 56kg, 49kg and 42kg hitting failure on all

*Hammer Pullover*

40kg x 12

60kg x 8

50kg x 8

40kg x 12

*Dumbell Shrugs*

55kg x 15 drop set 35kg x 15 drop set 25kg x loads lol

*Incline Dumbbell Curls supersetted with Spider Hammer Curls*

10kg x 10,10

10kg x 10,11

7.5kg x 10, 8

*Preacher Curl Machine*

30kg x 15 drop set 25kg to failure, 20kg to failure

Great workout could still feel the DOMS from monday lol hence the sh1tty weights but will say all movements were very controlled arched back, driving elbows back, full stretch and squeeze.

Enough excuses lol Push tomorrow, bring it on


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Solid session and looking good Inn pictures!

Cheat tomorrow? What's on the menu?


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

LittleChris said:


> Solid session and looking good Inn pictures!
> 
> Cheat tomorrow? What's on the menu?


Cheers mate, really enjoying the extra hard work of intense volume training! Trying to keep condition in check before starting with con as well.

Of course  I ALWAYS have a dairy milk oreo bar, honestly unreal lol but dont know otherwise, pizza is so standard could do with venturing off it but will most likely be that, but I am having a mcdonalds breakfast with there pancakes aswell pre workout


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

my mouth is watering from you describing your cheat hehe


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Glais said:


> my mouth is watering from you describing your cheat hehe


Thats nothing mate, its only a maccys breakfast and a bar of chocolate atm :lol:

Come back tomorrow and I'll make it a proper cheat not a snack haha


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

Goodfella said:


> Thats nothing mate, its only a maccys breakfast and a bar of chocolate atm :lol:
> 
> Come back tomorrow and I'll make it a proper cheat not a snack haha


haha I know but that oreo dairy milk is my fave choccy lol! Will do though bro go hard or go home right


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Glais said:


> haha I know but that oreo dairy milk is my fave choccy lol! Will do though bro go hard or go home right


Its unreal lol I have to slow myself down on it haha


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

no need if you get 2 bars haha :innocent:


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Will have pancakes myself great suggestion! !!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Was very kindly sent a sample if flapjacks from a new company called highland nutrition. Eating all three today and will review each. Just had chocolate and fcuk me it was good and only has 4 ingredients  . Review later. Website http://highland-nutrition.com/


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

they look amazing mate, whats the other flavours?!


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Goodfella said:


> Was very kindly sent a sample if flapjacks from a new company called highland nutrition. Eating all three today and will review each. Just had chocolate and fcuk me it was good and only has 4 ingredients  . Review later


Have 3 to review as well. They look so rustic and wholesome don't they!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Glais said:


> they look amazing mate, whats the other flavours?!


Cherry and almond & peanut and raisin


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

LittleChris said:


> Have 3 to review as well. They look so rustic and wholesome don't they!


They are SO soft compared to average flapjacks!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Pancakes nailed. Forget pic lol. However have this hose pipe running down my arm now due to the carbs


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

*PUSH (working sets only)*

*Flat Dumbbell Press*

50kg x 7

40kg x 8 (5 sec negative)

40kg x 7 (5 sec negative)

30kg x 20 (partial range no lockout)

*Incline Machine Press*

90kg x 8

77kg x 8 (5 sec negative)

70kg x 8 (as above)

63kg x 20 (no lockout)

*Flat Dumbbell Flyes*

25kg x 12

25kg x 8

25kg x 6

*Dips*

BW x 8

BW x 6

BW x 6

*Hammer Shoulder Press Deadstop Style*

60kg x 7

*Lateral Raises*

10kg x 10, drop 7.5kg x 8, drop 5kg x 10 plus 10 swinging partials

*Rope Pushdown (with bum ar3e out and pushing in front)*

50kg x 12 (5 sec negative)

50kg x 8 (as above)

50kg x 7 (as above)

30kg x 15 rest ten secs, 12, rest ten secs 8

*Close Grip Bench Press (with 2 sec pause on chest)*

60kg x 12 (lol)

Monster session, pump was unreal, was very happy with how I was looking, few guys in gym commented whens show etc so was happy with that 

Had Highland Nutrition's peanut and raisin flapjack pwo with shake and it was unreal, soooo soft, strong pb flavour and raisins just top it off 

Will have cherry and almond tonight and then do full review.

In mean time its cheat day


----------



## ConP (Aug 18, 2013)

Looking good buddy great lean base there!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

ConP said:


> Looking good buddy great lean base there!


Time to build on this base


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

That's some serious hose pipe, ace work! :thumb:

Enjoy your cheat!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Keeks said:


> That's some serious hose pipe, ace work! :thumb:
> 
> Enjoy your cheat!


Have done 

Big double stack burger and a dessert of vanilla, choc ice cream with cookies, m & m's and other bits served in what looked like a glass bucket :lol:

Cheat done for the day haha


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

*BACK (Thickness Emphasis) & HAMSTRINGS*

*Deadlifts*

60kg x 8

100kg x 6

140kg x 2

180kg x 1

220kg x 1 (natty pb, non natty pb 230kg at 100kg BW :lol: )

180kg x 6

*T Bar Row*

100kg x 7

80kg x 10

*Close Grip Cable Row*

84kg x 12

84kg x 10

77kg x 10

77kg x 8

*Wide Grip Machine Row (hold at top for 2 count)*

49kg x 12

49kg x 12

49kg x 11

49kg x 9

*Glute Ham Raises*

BW x 10

BW x 8

BW x 4 + 4 negatives

BW x 3 + 5 negatives

*Lying Leg Curl (back arched up, 5 sec negative with 2 sec squeeze)*

30kg x 12

30kg x 12

30kg x 10

30kg x 9 with triple drop set (pretty much no weight by the end lolll)

Great workout, happy I got the big 5 plates up, last time I did that I was full of test and about 3 stone heavier :lol:

Training everything bar shoulders/biceps twice this week, purely because I'm going on holiday next wednesday and any training I do over there wont be anyway near as structured/intense so wana get as much in before as possible. Plus I fcuking hate rest days and would happily train everyday 

Once I'm back off holiday it'll soon be time to start with @ConP , buzzing is a understatement


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Goodfella said:


> *BACK (Thickness Emphasis) & HAMSTRINGS*
> 
> *Deadlifts*
> 
> ...


Good workout pal and big deadlift number at low bodyweight. Those leg curls arched up are a rockier lol, cramp city 

Should be some really decent numbers being thrown around in here once you get into the depths of "offseason" reminds me to work harder


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Bad Alan said:


> Good workout pal and big deadlift number at low bodyweight. Those leg curls arched up are a rockier lol, cramp city
> 
> Should be some really decent numbers being thrown around in here once you get into the depths of "offseason" reminds me to work harder


Cheers dude, aim is to keep this kind of strength:bodyweight ratio once I'm heavier!

Yet another BPak tip lol I really should stop rimming him at every given opportunity but the man makes sense haha


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

great back workout mate, fuking inspiring like :thumbup1:


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Glais said:


> great back workout mate, fuking inspiring like :thumbup1:


Cheers dude try my best


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

Goodfella said:


> Cheers dude try my best


haha you use chalk or straps for the deadlifts or just raw grip?!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Glais said:


> haha you use chalk or straps for the deadlifts or just raw grip?!


Use straps mate, aint no powerlifter so I strap up when I need to!


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

Goodfella said:


> Use straps mate, aint no powerlifter so I strap up when I need to!


sweet, btw mate...we need to talk about your coffee choice heheh


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Strong deadlifts man! I need to pull my finger out :tongue:


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Strong deadlifts man! I need to pull my finger out :tongue:


Big time pressing I saw mate, obvs not 

I'm sh1te at pressing lol


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Goodfella said:


> Big time pressing I saw mate, obvs not
> 
> I'm sh1te at pressing lol


I'm not sure how that Iso machine compares to flat bench but it wasn't fvcking easy lol. Most I've pulled is 210kg, got it up to my thigh and thought I was gonna puke so I dropped the bar :lol:


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

*CHEST & TRICEPS*

*Incline Dumbbell Press*

50kg x 6

40kg x 9

40kg x 7

35kg x 8

*Flat Bench*

100kg x 5

80kg x 8

80kg x 8

*Pec Deck*

84kg x 8

77kg x 11

77kg x 10 with triple drop set

*Incline Smith (weight minus bar)*

60kg x 8

60kg x 7

60kg x 7

*V Bar Pushdown*

85kg x 9

80kg x 9

80kg x 8 with triple drop set

*Close Grip Smith Press*

60kg x 8

60kg x 6

60kg x 6

*Bench Dips*

BW x failure x 3 sets

Good workout happy with strength at start altho it does seem to tailor of abit more than usual near end of workout, most likely increased volume. I'm not complaining as I feel I'm looking better than ever and my chest looked pump as fcuk (FOR ME lol) tonight lol. Pic to illustrate pump coming


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)




----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

chest looks great mate, arms are crazy too! :tongue:


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Glais said:


> chest looks great mate, arms are crazy too! :tongue:


Cheers mate!

Have realised my pics are mainly that of what seems to be a upper body warrior so will get some more wheel pics in


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Keeping lean as fook mate, are you keeping cals at maintaince or there about till you start with con?

Good lift there on deads, what weight are you at?


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Galaxy said:


> Keeping lean as fook mate, are you keeping cals at maintaince or there about till you start with con?
> 
> Good lift there on deads, what weight are you at?


Cheers mate 

Been upping them by 10g carbs and 5g fat each week, gained about 6lbs in last 7 weeks so nice and steady! Didn't wana get too much out of shape and for con to tell me to start dieting again :lol:

Weight is around 182lbs first thing in morning, contrary to my first post where I had weighed myself fully clothed and full of food lol (186)


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Goodfella said:


> Cheers mate
> 
> Been upping them by 10g carbs and 5g fat each week, gained about 6lbs in last 7 weeks so nice and steady! Didn't wana get too much out of shape and for con to tell me to start dieting again :lol:
> 
> Weight is around 182lbs first thing in morning, contrary to my first post where I had weighed myself fully clothed and full of food lol (186)


Working well for you thus far anyway  haha ya dieting svcks 

Using this as the 'off season' till your first comp or playing it by year?


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Galaxy said:


> Working well for you thus far anyway  haha ya dieting svcks
> 
> Using this as the 'off season' till your first comp or playing it by year?


Yes mate want to compete ideally early 2015 as I feel I have no where near the size needed to compete tbh


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Goodfella said:


> Yes mate want to compete ideally early 2015 as I feel I have no where near the size needed to compete tbh


Ya best off hitting the stage when your confident you can do well 

Nice all bulk ahead so


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Goodfella said:


> Yes mate want to compete ideally early 2015 as I feel I have no where near the size needed to compete tbh


Leeds September 2014.....do it


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Bad Alan said:


> Leeds September 2014.....do it


Its either that or Leicester or wait till early 2015 shows e.g Warrington


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Goodfella said:


> Its either that or Leicester or wait till early 2015 shows e.g Warrington


Reckon you'll be itching to compete after a good 6months gaining with con and you can join in the diet fun  already like four lads from on here doing that show!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Bad Alan said:


> Reckon you'll be itching to compete after a good 6months gaining with con and you can join in the diet fun  already like four lads from on here doing that show!


I'd love to mate, only thing holding me back is the thought that I would look like I don't belong haha on the otherhand though I do want to compete sooner rather than later so I can see if I get the "bug" for competing lol.

Best gain some serious size @ConP :lol:

*QUADS*

*Leg Extensions (5 sec negative, 1 sec hold at top)*

STACK x 12

STACK x 10

STACK x 7+10 partials then triple drop set

*Squats*

140kg x 5 (lower back felt too tender to go for more, not that I had that many more in me lol)

120kg x 11

120kg x 10

*Leg Press (ar3e right down into seat, full rom)*

320kg x 12

320kg x 10

320kg x 8

240kg x 12 with pause at bottom

*Hack Squats*

80kg x 12

80kg x 12

80kg x 12 rp 3 rp 2

40kg x 12 with pause at bottom

*BB Mini Lunges (foots length stride out, leaning forward to emphasise quads, pause at bottom)*

10kg x 15 per leg

10kg x 15 per leg

BW x 20 per leg

Cramping like fcuk in car on way back, had to crawl up my stairs as when I went to push up to get up them nothing happened lol feels like my legs have zero left in them :lol:


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

*BACK & BICEPS*

*Wide Grip Chins*

BW x 12

BW x 8

BW x 7 with 5 partial reps

*Hammer Pullover*

60kg x 12

60kg x 10

60kg x 7 drop set 40kg x 12

*Close Grip Cable Row*

84kg x 8

84kg x 7

70kg x 12 (5 sec negative)

70kg x 10 (5 sec negative then once hit failure, use some momentum and cranked out another 5)

*Hammer Underhand Pulldown*

60kg x 12

40kg x 10 (5 sec hold at stretch, 5 sec neg)

40kg x 8 (as above)

*Snatch Grip Deficit Deadlift*

160kg x 6

*Dumbbell Shrugs*

55kg x 15 (3 sec hold at top, full stretch at bottom)

30kg x 20

20kg isometric contraction till failure

*Rope Hammers with Fat Gripz*

30kg x 20

50kg x 15 drop 45kg, 35kg, 25kg

*Dumbbell Preacher Curls*

10kg x 12 each arm with 10 sec negative

10kg x 8 each arm with 10 sec negative

Smashed it again  was gona leave deadlifts out as squatted yesterday and quads are royally fcuked today but wanted to do the snatch deficits so went for it instead!

Gym owner told me how impressed he was with how I'm coming on  said it'll be interesting to see what happens once I go back on. Not gona lie kinda looking forward to it myself as my dedication to diet, cardio, supps and training is at an all time high and I feel its starting to show in my physique... which is always nice lol


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

whats the diet like at the mo mate?


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Glais said:


> whats the diet like at the mo mate?


Including supps

Wake - Total Greens, 3g Psyllium Husk Powder, 5g DAA, 2g NAC

Meal 1 - 6 Whole Eggs, Lightest Philli, 5g Coconut Oil, 100g Spinach,1 Multi Vit, 1 B Vit, 5000iu Vit D3, 400iu Vit E, 3g Vit C, 500mg Hawthorn Berry Extract, 5g Omega 3

Meal 2 - 50g Whey Isolate, 30g Almonds

Meal 3 - 200g Chicken Breast, 1 Avocado, 30g Almond Butter, Broccoli

Meal 4 - 200g Turkey Breast, 100g Green Beans, 3 Rice Cakes

Meal 5 - 200g Chicken Breast, 250g Sweet Potato, Broccoli, 2 Ravenous Caps, 1 Multi Vit

Pre Workout Shake - 10g EAA, 3g Leucine, 5g Creatine, 3g Beta Alanine

Intra Workout Shake - 20g EAA, 3g Leucine, 1g Electrolytes

Post Workout Shake - 50g Whey Isolate, 40g Karbolyn, 1 Banana

Meal 6 - 250g Extra Lean Mince, 60g Jasmine Rice (Dry Weight), Onions, 100g Courgette, 2 Ravenous Caps, 2 Matador Caps, 1 Multi Vit

Before Bed - 3 ZMA

I follow that everyday no deviations no added food, none taken away, saturday I replace the last 2 meals with whatever I want and I make it count lol.

I use Himalayan Pink Sea Salt on all my meals and use reduced sugar tomato ketchup and Franks Red Hot on pretty much everything!


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

diet looks great yeah and love franks sauce as well!!

What multi do you use mate?


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Glais said:


> diet looks great yeah and love franks sauce as well!!
> 
> What multi do you use mate?


Bulk powders complete multi vit mate


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

*CHEST, SHOULDERS, TRI'S*

*Flat Dumbbell Press*

52.5kg x 6 - PB!!

45kg x 8

40kg x 8 (5 sec negatives)

*Incline Machine Press*

91kg x 12 (5 sec negative)

77kg x 8 (10 sec negative)

*Cable Crossover*

40kg x 10

35kg x 10

35kg x 8 with triple drop set

*Dips*

BW x 8 rp 6 rp 4

*Hammer Shoulder Press*

100kg x 9

*Seated Laterals*

10kg x 10

10kg x 8

10kg x 6+10 partials then triple drop set

*Rope Pushdowns*

60kg x 12

60kg x 7

55kg x 8 with triple drop set

*Close Grip Bench with Fat Gripz supersetted with Bench Dips*

60kg x 10, BW x 15

60kg x 7, BW x 12

60kg x 5, BW x 8

Pumped to high heavens all way through the workout, really happy with getting the 52.5kg's up all way down to the delt too! Gym owner is going up to 60's and I want to pressing them by xmas


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Keep hitting that strength progression mate, things seem to be going really well still.

Nice fat gripz work too


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Bad Alan said:


> Keep hitting that strength progression mate, things seem to be going really well still.
> 
> Nice fat gripz work too


Yes mate, v happy as kcals are still somewhat restricted and no other supps in yet so have plenty to play with if things stall, but atm progression is all good


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Goodfella said:


> Yes mate, v happy as kcals are still somewhat restricted and no other supps in yet so have plenty to play with if things stall, but atm progression is all good


Dedication post diet is some of the best I've seen on here, and its clearly paying off.

Cheat planned out this week?


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Strong lifting mate!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Bad Alan said:


> Dedication post diet is some of the best I've seen on here, and its clearly paying off.
> 
> Cheat planned out this week?


Ah cheers mate, means alot from someone with your knowledge! Just trying to do what seems to work for me, high fat in day, carbs around workouts, simple really, just I execute it well lol.

Nah note planned mate, tbh I think it might come across on here thats its something I'm gagging for every week, tbh its nothing like that, its all good to banter on here about what I could have but honestly I use saturday as a day to chill and not worry about fitting in every meal on the dot lol. Then I either go out with mates and wherever we go I'll have something or just order whatever comes into my head. Don't like the idea of fixating on one meal a week, very easy to lead to eating disorders.


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Strong lifting mate!


Cheers dude, want to get more  haha


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Goodfella said:


> Ah cheers mate, means alot from someone with your knowledge! Just trying to do what seems to work for me, high fat in day, carbs around workouts, simple really, just I execute it well lol.
> 
> Nah note planned mate, tbh I think it might come across on here thats its something I'm gagging for every week, tbh its nothing like that, its all good to banter on here about what I could have but honestly I use saturday as a day to chill and not worry about fitting in every meal on the dot lol. Then I either go out with mates and wherever we go I'll have something or just order whatever comes into my head. Don't like the idea of fixating on one meal a week, very easy to lead to eating disorders.


Totally the correct attitude and I do the same Sundays as have family over. Except its always ends in an eating contest last meal of the day in my house lol


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

*LEGS*

*Seated Leg Curls*

91kg x 8

91kg x 7

91kg x 6 with triple drop set then 20 partials at top of range

*STDL on Hack Squat*

80kg x 12

80kg x 12

80kg x 11

*Hack Squat*

80kg x 15

120kg x 8 drop to 80kg x 12, drop to 40kg x 20 last ten paused for 2 count at bottom

*Squats*

120kg x 8 drop 100kg x 12 drop 80kg x 8 drop 60kg x 15

*Leg Press*

320kg x 25 RP (unsure of amount of rest pauses it took about 4/5)

Nuts workout, still had doms in legs from wednesday! Doesn't bode well for my night out tonight with new work lot, I shall be firmly planted at the bar 

Getting plan from @ConP from tomorrow. He has very kindly offered to give it me early as I go on holiday next wednesday and this allows me to get any bits ready to start when I come back! He is also rapid on replying to emails lol


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Got my plan from Con now. Buzzing to start, training looks brutal lol. Diet wise will slightly different to what I'm used to, but I very much like the look of it and it makes perfect sense. Kinda dont wana go on holiday now as I'm gagging to start haha.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Goodfella said:


> Got my plan from Con now. Buzzing to start, training looks brutal lol. Diet wise will slightly different to what I'm used to, but I very much like the look of it and it makes perfect sense. Kinda dont wana go on holiday now as I'm gagging to start haha.


where you off to on your hols mate? im off to egypt in 3 weeks to get a bit of winter sun/scuba in before the year is out then gonna be cracking on with some new plans from dave, although i havent seen em yet, im in two minds to ask for them before i go, or wait till i get back as i will be itching to get started with it all 

bet you cant wait :thumbup1:


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

danMUNDY said:


> where you off to on your hols mate? im off to egypt in 3 weeks to get a bit of winter sun/scuba in before the year is out then gonna be cracking on with some new plans from dave, although i havent seen em yet, im in two minds to ask for them before i go, or wait till i get back as i will be itching to get started with it all
> 
> bet you cant wait :thumbup1:


Fuerteventura mate, first ever all inclusive holiday  , gym there so will training every day still but loads of activities in day like jet skiiing, sports etc.

Con very kindly spent the plans early on request so I could get everything supps wise ready before hand and then start pretty much as soon as I get back 

Yes mate looking at the plans I can see its gona get me where I need to be!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

*CHEST & TRICEPS*

*Incline Dumbbell Press*

40kg x 12

45kg x 7

40kg x 8 drop 30kg x 6 drop 20kg x 11

*Decline Bench Press*

100kg x 7

90kg x 8

*Pec Deck*

77kg x 15

77kg x 12

77kg x 8 with triple drop

*Flat Machine Press*

77kg x 16

91kg x 8

77kg x 11 with triple drop

*Rope Overhead, Rope Pushdown & Bench Dips Tri Set*

55kg x 12/10 BW x 8 repeated x3

*Seated Dip Machine*

84kg x 12

84kg x 8

84kg x 5 with single drop set of 30 reps

*Smith Close Grip Bench*

60kg x 8

Pumped to high heavens lol. Great mind muscle connection whilst training, thinking the increased volume which has turn made me weak as p1ss after my initial exercise has been a blessing in disguise to a degree, the pump I feel now on my 2nd, 3rd, 4th etc exercise is unmatched to anything I've ever felt before and im on lowish carbs and no gear. Don't get me wrong I still feel progressive overload is the way to go but I feel now I've felt how volume training feels DOMS/pump wise that I've set a new (albeit alot lower lol) set point for my weights on latter exercises from which I can progress onwards from and still get that brutal pump  . All sets listed are still to failure, no slacking even tho volume has increased haha.

Once I'm back off holiday am going to try to turn this log into more vids/pic whoring lol purely because I'm paying Con for a plan and tbh dont wish to share the ins and outs of all it on here. Will still log all training but not as detailed as before


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

good to see a quality workout on low carbs buddy!

btw I know you like your health supplements like me, do you use a probiotic?


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Glais said:


> good to see a quality workout on low carbs buddy!
> 
> btw I know you like your health supplements like me, do you use a probiotic?


Cheers mate!

Currently no and can't see myself getting one tbh, seems abit of a minefield with conflicting views about refrigeration and which strains to include, looking at my plan from Con what I really like is that he has got me on basic, tried and tested supps and proven doses with no extras for extras sake.


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

Goodfella said:


> Cheers mate!
> 
> Currently no and can't see myself getting one tbh, seems abit of a minefield with conflicting views about refrigeration and which strains to include, looking at my plan from Con what I really like is that he has got me on basic, tried and tested supps and proven doses with no extras for extras sake.


Sweet mate, yeah I was just wondering because I was leaning towards getting one and had to ask the guru of health supplements haha 

Have a good holiday!!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Glais said:


> Sweet mate, yeah I was just wondering because I was leaning towards getting one and had to ask the guru of health supplements haha
> 
> Have a good holiday!!


Not gone yet! Got some dirty deadlifts to do tomorrow yet


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Off on holiday now!

Pretty sure hotel has wifi and a gym of some sorts so will try to get on here when I can!

Once I get back its go time


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

have fun ^^


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> have fun ^^


Will do mate.

First all inclusive so gona ruin it ha.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Goodfella said:


> Will do mate.
> 
> First all inclusive so gona ruin it ha.


good excuse to put some size on and have a rest lol


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> good excuse to put some size on and have a rest lol


Cheers bud intend too! Then all "systems" go once I come back


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Have a good hol mate!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Back from holiday had a awesome time tbh, nice relaxing 7 days, weather was great, food was top notch too altho I feel I have failed at my first all inclusive holiday as I weighed myself this morning after getting back and I'm only up 1.5lbs 

Trained today little less volume as usual as was feeling fatigued from lack of sleep from flying then straight into work today, plus with having a week off training tried to slightly ease my way in.

*CHEST & BICEPS*

*Flat Dumbbell Press*

52.5kg x 6

40kg x 11

40kg x 8 drop 25kg x 8

*Incline Machine Press*

77kg x 15

91kg x 8

91kg x 7 with a triple drop set

*Cable Cross Over (from shoulder height)*

30kg x 12

30kg x 11

25kg x 14

*Dips*

BW x 30 (2 rest pauses)

*Rope Hammer*

40kg x 20

55kg x 12

65kg x 8 with triple drop

*Seated Barbell Curls*

20kg x 12

17.5kg x 15

17.5kg x 12

*Preacher Machine 21's*

30kg x 21

Everything ready in place for starting with @ConP on Monday, absolutely buzzing tbh, all new supps in, new diet and some new super supps


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Glad your hol was good mate! Nice session to 'ease' back in! 52.5kg easy haha!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

mikemull said:


> Glad your hol was good mate! Nice session to 'ease' back in! 52.5kg easy haha!


Lol I love using them mate, all the dumbbells over 50kg in our gym look monstrous, always get a few looks lol


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Glad to hear you had a good time away mate, when are you looking at starting cons plans?

The db's in my gym are annoying, anything above 40 and the go up in 5kg jumps, so Iv had to run before I could walk with them, still it's got me up to the 50's a lot sooner than planned 

Off on holiday myself the end of next week, haven't had any time off work or the gym since April so will be glad if the rest lol


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

danMUNDY said:


> Glad to hear you had a good time away mate, when are you looking at starting cons plans?
> 
> The db's in my gym are annoying, anything above 40 and the go up in 5kg jumps, so Iv had to run before I could walk with them, still it's got me up to the 50's a lot sooner than planned
> 
> Off on holiday myself the end of next week, haven't had any time off work or the gym since April so will be glad if the rest lol


I start officially monday mate, thats diet, supps, training, super supps all start monday 

Having weekend off training to prepare cannot wait


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Well thats the first day (bar a shake later) of my new plan from con done and dusted. Everything done just as planned out, not that one good day makes a difference but set the right tone for the start of this new phase of my training and diet.

Diet has been been great today, as it was a training day, emphasis is on higher carbs and lower fats, which doesnt bother me lol, altho 100g of oats felt like a humungous amount to someone who is used to 50g lol.

Training was brutal, trust the first day of the program to be quads/hams :lol: . It was a constant onslaught of volume and heavy weights, most brutal was the hack squat/leg press superset, that just made me hobble around the gym for the remaining time.

Super supps started today, nothing groundbreaking, just the simple stuff  , if anyone is interested in exacts then pm me.

Gona try get some vids in here as I appreciate my log will be lacking as I'm limited to what I can update!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Update from yesterday, legs are completley ruined lol, mass doms everywhere glutes, hams the lot lol, on a side note to that jabbed monday using a inch orange for first time, zero pip today and no probs pushing it through so gona be using them from now on in quads and save the blues for glutes.

Today was chest, back width and shoulders, managed to push some big numbers despite the volume, still got out the 52.5kg's on flat press after 2 working sets which I was pleased about. The increased carbs have worked a treat tho tbh, pump is actually un godly lol feels like on later exercises I have the strength to do more but my muscle is too damn pumped. To think I used to feel "pumped" doing DC lol. Had a quick pose PWO and tbh felt pretty big for a change lol must be the carbs/volume/pre workout concoction haha, veins were still very prominent and abs still tight 

Started using warrior greens and for those that struggle with the taste this in orange is actually quite nice, near enough gets rid of the taste lol


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

I do the same with my pins, blue 1.25 for my bum and orange 1" for quads and ventrogluteal, opened up my quads at jab 3 and 4 and had no pip whatsoever, all the horror stories iv read about them almost put me off but I don't see what all the fuss is about haha prob my favorite site to hit


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

danMUNDY said:


> I do the same with my pins, blue 1.25 for my bum and orange 1" for quads and ventrogluteal, opened up my quads at jab 3 and 4 and had no pip whatsoever, all the horror stories iv read about them almost put me off but I don't see what all the fuss is about haha prob my favorite site to hit


Quads is my fave to mate, right in front of your face, can use two hands, glutes are a bastard lol too much twisting haha


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Standard dressing room pic haha

Rest day today. High fats. High veg. No carbs.


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Looking much improved from last pic I saw, **** me nailed some size on. Keep it up boss, how's the new plan and coach?


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Bad Alan said:


> Looking much improved from last pic I saw, **** me nailed some size on. Keep it up boss, how's the new plan and coach?


Cheers dude  only started super supps monday so hopefully more to come!

Awesome mate, training is savage, legs are still raw from monday lol, @ConP is great mate, rapid reply on questions and to the point, plan is brill, diet is v enjoyable and I have zero cravings for anything else mate, much heartier portions of carbs than I would usually give myself haha


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

You're almost as big as me now :lol:

Glad everything's going well


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> You're almost as big as me now :lol:
> 
> Glad everything's going well


Ta matey, everything good your end?


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Back thickness today, Heavy Deadlifts, Bent Over Rows & T Bar Rows along with other things is not what I'm used to lol session took a lot out of me tbh, physically and mentally draining considering normally for back I would do one of the above and only one set to failure on it and today I did all of the above and about 4 sets to failure on each!!! Weights did suffer because of this but I'm not gona let that annoy me, back felt on fire and I look alot fuller and bigger tbh.

Do feel like I've been hit by a train this week with training though, its brutal compared to what I'm used to. Legs are still very sore from monday ffs, this massively impacted deads as hammies felt very tight and weak lol. However I remember what Con told me that I would be very sore and I am to just man up and work through it so that is what will be done  .

Chest & Shoulders tomorrow!!!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

A better late than never subbed mate. Back looking good!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> A better late than never subbed mate. Back looking good!


Cheers buddy


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Just a quick pic update (just a close up from comp thread)


----------

